# Factory-renewed TiVo Premiere XL $190



## Fixxated (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought one of the Factory-renewed TiVo Premiere XL from Woot 2/5/11 for $200 + $5 Shipping.

Thought I could get lifetime for $199, Won't pay more, Best i could get was $299, too much, I have been a 10 year TIVO Customer bought 6 TIVO's(Currently have a TIVO HD 20 Hour With Lifetime)

Paid $205 will take $190. Called TIVO, Full warranty goes to new buyer.

Live Bartlett IL(West Of Chicago) pickup or meet Me only! will not ship!

E-Mail Me at [email protected]

Thought I would offer it to the Community first before putting on Craig's List


----------

